# Landlocked in TN



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Ashep.tn said:


> Morning Y’all!
> 
> I’ve started to get a bit more active on here lately, figured I’d intro myself.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard!


----------



## tigerfly (Apr 4, 2019)

You don’t do any fishing for the monster stripers up there????


----------



## Fish on (Aug 21, 2020)

Welcome for another tennessean. Like tigerfly said you need to look into fishing for striper. While they are landlocked, they get BIG. I chased them for 2 straight years and it broke me from fishing for anything else for another few years. Now I'm back to chasing monster smallies along with trout and stripes. Tennessee is a great place to fish. If you ever want to tag along let me know. I do tons of kayak fishing. Seems to work best for my area.


----------



## Ashep.tn (Jun 15, 2021)

I've certainly heard some great striper stories up here, yet to get on any. Always looking for something new to try outdoors, that's for sure.

Great to meet you Fish On!


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Tennessee striper fishing is as good as any I’ve found in the Southeast. They aren’t easy, but when you get a big one it’s more than worth it.


----------



## Ashep.tn (Jun 15, 2021)

spc7669 said:


> Tennessee striper fishing is as good as any I’ve found in the Southeast. They aren’t easy, but when you get a big one it’s more than worth it.


Do you do it out of the Towee? I’ve heard deep channel trolling is effective for the big ones during certain times of year, but outside of that I guess offshore structure, points etc.?


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yep. Ram Mount tracks on the gunnels for rod holders that are easy to remove. Garmin Striker 7 on a Ram Track on the bow cap straight wired to a separate small battery. Stripers are schooling fish. You’ll spend a lot of time trolling and looking, then, you’ve gotta convince them to eat. They can be dickish about eating.


----------



## Ashep.tn (Jun 15, 2021)

Sounds like fun and a great way to get to really know a body of water like the back of your hand.


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

Also located in Nashville. Wouldn't mind a little TN microskiff meetup sometime, ha!


----------



## Ashep.tn (Jun 15, 2021)

ReelBoi said:


> Also located in Nashville. Wouldn't mind a little TN microskiff meetup sometime, ha!


That'd be fun!


----------



## Alex Norris (May 2, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Welcome, 
I'm from Tullahoma. I run the Elk and Duck rivers for trout and small mouth primarily.


----------

